# This is Cool



## emiellucifuge

Wow, I spent a few moments wondering what to write before giving up.

This post exists because I discovered a very powerful feature that will revolutionise this forum. At the bottom of every post is this button:










I intend to use it. :devil:

Emiel,


----------



## World Violist

Wow, that really is a great feature. I'll certainly be using that as well. Thanks for the tip!


----------

